# Feeling the IUD During Penetration



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

My GF for the last year who I can't get my hands off (used to be an olympic diver.....still hot as can be) got an IUD in place about 6 months ago.
Everytime we have sex I tend go to in really deep and sometimes I can feel the IUD against my *enis. It can be uncomfortable sometimes but hearing her gasp when I'm deep kinda makes me keep doing it.
Does anyone feel this wiht the IUD? Will it get better overtime?


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah - this was a factor for us in certain positions with deeper penetration. We never did come up with a better b/c option (the pill doesn't work for me) and I'm going for a permanent option now (3 kids -no more!).

I'm assuming it's the copper/metal one? I think there's a plastic one but not sure if that's any better for that problem. 

Hubby found that he didn't mind it enough to stop but I know it wasn't too comfortable at times.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

I can tell you it's definitely uncomfortable in just about most positions. Sometimes you try to ignore it by switching positions but it only temporarily stops.
I read somewhere that over time mucus or membranes might grow around it and it won't be an issue any longer but I'm not sure if thats true. Or even how long it may take.
I do have to say the IUD is Godsent because the pill etc just messed with everything.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

I had mine for about 8 years - I think it did get a little better but never stopped causing 'some' discomfort. 

The relief of a reliable b/c method without hormones far outweighed the minor discomfort (according to hubby).

It shouldn't be 'that' uncomfortable - has she had it checked to make sure it's positioned properly? 

What you're feeling isn't the device itself (that's in the uterus) but should be the strings that are there to check each month that it's in the correct place. 

Some women (like me and possibly your GF) have a slightly tilted uterus that causes the strings to be positioned in such a way that it's almost unavoidable.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh it's not "that" uncomfortable...just a pesty little discomfort when fully "in" and it can be slightly distracting.
Your hubby is correct on the benefits far outweighing the discomfort. Maybe trim the strings or something lol


----------

